# Romans 1 and the Depraved Heart



## Barnpreacher (Mar 1, 2008)

I see 8 marks of a depraved heart that Paul lays out in Romans 1:21-25:

1. The depraved heart glorifies not God - verse 21
2. The depraved heart gives not God thanks - verse 21
3. The depraved heart is vain in its imaginations - verse 21
4. The depraved heart continues to be darkened - verse 21
5. The depraved heart is foolish - verse 22
6. The depraved heart exchanges the glory of God for images of man - verse 23
7. The depraved heart changes the truth of God into a lie - verse 25
8. The depraved heart worships the creature more than the Creator - verse 25

The way I understand what Paul is saying is that this is man apart from Christ. I don't really see a slow transition to each one of these marks as a different phase of a depraved heart. For example, I don't see one unbelievers depraved heart having mark number 1, but not mark number 7. Or I don't see another unbelievers depraved heart having mark number 3 and not mark number 4. 

In other words I believe Paul is teaching us that all 8 of these marks are true of a depraved heart. Certainly the depraved heart can fall deeper and deeper into these things, but there is never a time when these marks aren't true in a depraved heart.

Do you see it this way, or do you think the marks in verses 21-25 are a slow progression of a depraved heart?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll have to think about that one.

I see the 8 Marks as right-on point. However, as to whether they are a progression or not, I can't say. 

I think certainly as men become more and more confirmed in their sin and wickedness, they often exibit characteristics that appear "worse" today than yesterday. But in the sight of God sin is sin.

I'll be interesrted to see where others take this question.


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 2, 2008)

Pastor Barnhart,
Looking through this grim description of a heart of stone, it does seem like a downward spiral. It is also sort of a series of cycles that happens in life if someone remains estranged from Christ.

In verse 21-rather than giving glory to God,or being thankful .....they became vain....this darkness leading them to "profess" themselves to be wise,
they proceed to dishonour God.......leading to God's judgment upon them in the form of sodomite sin,lust and uncleaness.

The judgment of God upon a person,instead of being given grace....leads to more sin, bitterness , unthankfulness. This cycle of sin repeats itself in the individual much the same way there were 7 cycles of sin in Israel in the book of judges.

I think your idea is correct in that verses 29-32 show not signs of let up,but almost amplify the sinful desires of the unbelieving heart.
It is also reminecent of those reprobate persons described in Revelation 16:9-11


> 9And men were scorched with great heat, and blasphemed the name of God, which hath power over these plagues: and they repented not to give him glory.
> 
> 10And the fifth angel poured out his vial upon the seat of the beast; and his kingdom was full of darkness; and they gnawed their tongues for pain,
> 
> 11And blasphemed the God of heaven because of their pains and their sores, and repented not of their deeds.


----------

